# xanax footballs (alprozolam)



## siccmade420 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok so i know these arent hallucinogens but how many of the lil blue 1mg footballs do you take to get a nice high? ive taken like 3 and hardly felt shit. snorted sum too but stopped after i read that its a waste and not too good for u either.


----------



## siccmade420 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bump !!!!!!!!


----------



## BoB772420 (Nov 20, 2009)

siccmade420 said:


> ok so i know these arent hallucinogens but how many of the lil blue 1mg footballs do you take to get a nice high? ive taken like 3 and hardly felt shit. snorted sum too but stopped after i read that its a waste and not too good for u either.


it takes about 6 of them to get me high i like the 2mg bars better i dont really fuck with the footballs


----------



## siccmade420 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok thanks man. wats ur body weight though? im a small motha fuck about 150 lbs. that make a diff?


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 20, 2009)

siccmade420 said:


> ok thanks man. wats ur body weight though? im a small motha fuck about 150 lbs. that make a diff?


 Are u serious?????????? I'm a lil bigger than u and 3 will fuck me up....Especially if i snorted them. I feel it when I only snort one. IDK why it ain't hittin u..try 4 or 5...If u don't like snorting them but want them to kick in rite away, chew them up and wash it down with water.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 20, 2009)

siccmade420 said:


> ok thanks man. wats ur body weight though? im a small motha fuck about 150 lbs. that make a diff?


No, dude, give those Xanax away or flush them. It's not worth it.


----------



## ataxia (Nov 20, 2009)

2mgs fuck you up fine. You don't know you're fucked up. But EVERYONE else does beleive me.. i take it daily but in small doses for medical reasons. if you over two hundred lbs. you can take 3 but ...i don't know ..the more you take the more you just waste.. In my experience 7 has never done me better than 3 ...it's just me though


----------



## siccmade420 (Nov 20, 2009)

yea man seriously. idk everything i try (drug wise) ive noticed it takes more than wat they say to take ur first time. is it possible to have a naturally high immunity to things? ima try poppin 4 right now then blow one more...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 20, 2009)

siccmade420 said:


> yea man seriously. idk everything i try (drug wise) ive noticed it takes more than wat they say to take ur first time. is it possible to have a naturally high immunity to things? ima try poppin 4 right now then blow one more...


Have a fun life.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 20, 2009)

ataxia said:


> 2mgs fuck you up fine. You don't know you're fucked up. But EVERYONE else does beleive me.. i take it daily but in small doses for medical reasons. if you over two hundred lbs. you can take 3 but ...i don't know ..the more you take the more you just waste.. In my experience 7 has never done me better than 3 ...it's just me though


 True man...Taking a lot will just make u pass out! Where's the fun in that? I also take it for medical reasons. I have mild social anxiety and they usually work great. But, I must admit sometimes i just like to get fucked up...How does taking them everyday work for you? Don't they lose more and more effectivness?


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Have a fun life.


C'mon man. Try to have an open mind...I know the way he said it sounded bad...But, this is the internet, not real life. We don't know what effect it has on his life.....Maybe your right tho. Maybe he will end up givin handjobs in the park by his house to score oxycottin he slams with used needles he finds in the dumpster of a hospital. But, maybe it has 0% impact on his quality of life....But, either way do we have to be so judgemental

(This is directed toward everybody. Not just you Peter, becuz I know most of the ppl here agree with you.)


----------



## siccmade420 (Nov 20, 2009)

wtf kind of shit is that? im not a fuckin junkie whos feinding for his nxt fix u fuckin smug bastard. im just feeling too anxious and i dont want to o.d so i asked a simple question.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

OK Time the fuck out. WTH Is going on in here? Would anybody please explain in an unbiased observatory fashion?


----------



## siccmade420 (Nov 20, 2009)

im tryin to find out this deal with zanies nvmnd dawg. i just need to light up a fat bleezy. one love


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 20, 2009)

siccmade420 said:


> wtf kind of shit is that? im not a fuckin junkie whos feinding for his nxt fix u fuckin smug bastard. im just feeling too anxious and i dont want to o.d so i asked a simple question.





Brevity said:


> OK Time the fuck out. WTH Is going on in here? Would anybody please explain in an unbiased observatory fashion?


 Naw it ain't a big deal. Let's just get back on topic...I love benzo's..Every thread about them ends badly on this site tho, for some reason. 
So let's not argue on this one..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

K, One Love. =)


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 20, 2009)

siccmade420 said:


> im tryin to find out this deal with zanies nvmnd dawg. i just need to light up a fat bleezy. one love


Man, wait till u feel that benzo high then smoke and it will enhance it...Since you ain't been feeling it...If you get high first u might not notice the benzo high as much...


----------



## siccmade420 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok cool man. thank for the helpfull info for those of you that gave it. gonna go check on my baby seedlings peace


----------



## ataxia (Nov 20, 2009)

siccmade420 said:


> yea man seriously. idk everything i try (drug wise) ive noticed it takes more than wat they say to take ur first time. is it possible to have a naturally high immunity to things? ima try poppin 4 right now then blow one more...


do what makes you happy but remember....THEY ARE VERY ADDICTIVE.. take it from someone who knows.. and as far as snorting them. You actually lose some of the potency of the pill .. they aren't like some opiates they DO NOT break the blood brain barrier such as: cocaine, heroin, oxycodone, etc. They are ment to be swallowed!!! Seriously


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 20, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> C'mon man. Try to have an open mind...I know the way he said it sounded bad...But, this is the internet, not real life. We don't know what effect it has on his life.....Maybe your right tho. Maybe he will end up givin handjobs in the park by his house to score oxycottin he slams with used needles he finds in the dumpster of a hospital. But, maybe it has 0% impact on his quality of life....But, either way do we have to be so judgemental
> 
> (This is directed toward everybody. Not just you Peter, becuz I know most of the ppl here agree with you.)





siccmade420 said:


> wtf kind of shit is that? im not a fuckin junkie whos feinding for his nxt fix u fuckin smug bastard. im just feeling too anxious and i dont want to o.d so i asked a simple question.


Hey man, I've been there. Not a road worth going down. I'm just telling from experience. Most of the anti-drug motherfuckers on here are just idiots, but I'm gonna tell you from experience.

I had it all before I started taking Xanax. I had a [hot] girlfriend, a reliable and decent, [but not too flashy] car, I had good grades, I was the regular 15 year old high school sophomore, may friends, popular, etc. I started out drinking beer, and then found the weed scene and dropped the alcohol scene. Of course, the guys who only smoke weed are cool, but the guys who smoke weed and do other drugs, and also pressure the youngin's to do those drugs, are the crowd to stay away from. 

Combine the physically addictive properties and an extreme case of addictive personality to Xanax, the first chance at a 'hard' drug, I was hooked on the second rail.

2 mg, to 4 mgs, to 8mgs, a bag of 30 at a party, to a bag of 30 _for myself_ at a party, I was a full-blown, high-tolerance, hardcore Xanax addict.

I started slinging to support my habit, and the people I dealt with were not the best people. I started by buying an ounce of weed, and traded to people with insurance-paid scripts, to increase from $100 of weed to $500 of Xanax. I was buying most of the Xanax available in 5 counties of KS and NE. I was a Xanax kingpin. I traded Xanax for weed, weed for Xanax, never bringing cash into the equation.

My grades started slipping, my girlfriend dumped me, my friends resented me, I was alone, but found comfort in one thing: Xanax and money. I started bringing cash into the Xanax + weed equation. I bought a 1989 Cadillac Brougham, Burgundy with a Cream top, a 7.4 Litre engine, and I put some hundred spoke rims on it and added a sound system and a gun rack. I was 16 years old and living it up and having a horrible life at the same time.

When I went to school, I felt like shit, I felt I had to run to the bathroom and cut rails of Xanax between every class. My grades were absolute shit. I was pulling a 0.9 GPA, and my only friends didn't hang out with me, they bought drugs from me. I tried to find friends, I tried to get a girl. My eyes sunk in and became dark, I was unshaven, shaggy haired, and then I lost the last thing important to me.

I was driving on a few Ambien, millions of Xanax, and I had smoked some weed, and I dropped the Caddy into a 20 foot ravine and bent a car with a real frame into a fucking banana. I grabbed my drugs, kicked out and crawled out the windshield, and went back to the road and called a customer to come pick me up and I'd give them drugs to let me crash for a few days.

During this time I reevaluated my life. Realized my life was shit. I wasn't going anywhere but jail or the hospital. I od'd on Xanax at the customers house. He threw me into the gutter, [on the street, against the curb] to lie there in pain across my entire body. I realized as I lay there making involuntary painful movements, that I was thirsty, that I had lost my friends, my GF, my schoolwork, my grades, and my family's trust. And I lost my Cadillac car, an emblem of my 16 year old empire. I realized I had nothing but the drugs in my pocket. I got out the Xanax and looked at them, realizing I was od'ing but wanting to take the rest [about 140 mgs] and just end the pain.

I eventually passed out, woke up in the morning, and I went back to my customer's house and grabbed my guns, [after he went to work, I crawled through a window] and walked the 4 blocks back to my old car, which I had left behind the dealership where I bought the Cadillac. I resumed my normal activities [selling and using]. I was pulled over 2 days later. I kicked my Xanax habit in a juvenile detention center. [Jail for <18] I had no cigarettes, which really sucked, and no Xanax, which was the end of the world. The withdrawal was worse than my OD. With that I'll end the story.

I didn't want to share this story, but I felt it was necessary. I definitely don't want to see another young guy like me lose it all. I'm 18 now and I still haven't repaired all the damage done by this long list of shenanigans.

Peace brother.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 20, 2009)

just becuase your life didnt end up so great does not mean his will too



the problem i have with alprapozolam (spelling?)


is that it doesnt really pair too good with weed

starts making me feel....strange its hard to explain but not enjoyable


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 20, 2009)

Keenly said:


> just becuase your life didnt end up so great does not mean his will too
> 
> the problem i have with alprazolam (spelling?)
> 
> ...


Did I ever suggest anything against your contention? You managed to be a dick and also avoid the point [which is actually quite hard and I give you props for it]. I'm just saying how Xanax changed my life, not saying this will happen to everyone who ever pops or snorts a pill.


----------



## Smokiethebear (Nov 20, 2009)

Benzos alone dont do much for me unless I take about 5mgs then I just fall asleep..mixing with opiates is a whole nother story...its like heaven


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

i usually take a total of six milligrams but that gets me really nice an slow and forgetful. I also have a high tolerence. And peter im ashamed that you of all people cant recognize a dank ass drug when you see it. I used to keep two bars around for when i came down from an all night powder fest. and you say you enjoy valuum right? its not to much different than valuum in my opinion. valuum is a little less intense
but for the OP i wouldt recommend taking more than four of the blues at one time. 2 bars will have you plenty gone trust me. oh an get ready for the best night of sleep in your life. i always wake up feeling like a million bucks the night after a few bars at a few bars.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

Keenly said:


> is that it doesnt really pair too good with weed
> 
> starts making me feel....strange its hard to explain but not enjoyable


 to me it just lessens the effect of smokin. i can sit around and blaze a whole ounce if i got it on bars. but like you implied it can have different effects on different people


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

oh an peter i apologize i didnt read through the whole thread.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 20, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> oh an peter i apologize i didnt read through the whole thread.


Yeah, you're lucky I found this post before I replied to the above. I'm still pissed you tell me shit that way though. And Xanax is a dank ass drug.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yeah, you're lucky I found this post before I replied to the above. I'm still pissed you tell me shit that way though. And Xanax is a dank ass drug.


 Damn, crazy story bro. Yeah I know of a lot of xanax horror stories, as well. Hmm now that I think about it, maybe I shouldn't be so gung-ho in recommending xanax.... Your story sounds similar to mine except I was addicted to the money not the drug. And I got busted a week after I turned 18...Thanks for sharing


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

If your one big PANIC ATTACK waiting to happen munch on some XANAX, it'll make you feel better


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

Xanax is a trippers must have.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Xanax is a trippers must have.


Trips do carry a large load on the central nervous system, especially amphetamine like psychedelics!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

If you plan on tripping hard Benzos are completely needed.


----------



## ataxia (Nov 21, 2009)

Keenly said:


> starts making me feel....strange its hard to explain but not enjoyable


Funny you say that Keenly.. I use benzo's and ganja for anxiety. However, if i smoke as soon as the benzo kicks in it gets me paranoid high! sometimes. for the most part it's part of my regimine but i totally understand what you're saying you when you say "you feel strange" and "it's hard to explain"


----------



## ataxia (Nov 21, 2009)

Brevity said:


> If you plan on tripping hard Benzos are completely needed.


 AGREED!!!!!!! Especially if you suffer from some sort of depression or any other mental illness. Benzo's keep the trip in check.....well a little bit at least.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 21, 2009)

You can short circuit any and all trips with a couple of the right pill.


----------



## BoB772420 (Nov 21, 2009)

siccmade420 said:


> ok thanks man. wats ur body weight though? im a small motha fuck about 150 lbs. that make a diff?


i weigh a litle more than you (180) and i used to take bars alot so i think i built up somewhat of a tolerance with them. also are you popping them or snorting them it takes alot less if you snort them but i hate the drips from bars and i seem to never remember shit when i snort them i was at a party one time and snorted like 4 bars,popped 4 and drank some beer theni guess had a 3some with 2 sexy girls and i dont even remember it  those things get me FUCKED up lol


----------



## dbtwiztid (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 350 lbs and I use to take two 2mg bars a day, fucked me up not sure why your not feeling it.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 21, 2009)

O.O


----------



## Haddaway (Nov 22, 2009)

WHAT THE FUUUCKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS THE TRIPPIEST THREAD EVER, READ FROM BEGINNGING TO END. And that story by Peter was ABSOLOUTELY epic. blazethatkush literally just TRIES to make himself sound retarded, but when he speaks normally he is a intelligent person, so the realization of that also made this thread very trippy, also enhanced by the fact that I have had about 9000 mg of DXM accounting for all the trips in the last 20`days... But I never really understood DXM until I REALLY tripped on it, and I REALLY understood it. You're not supposed to do it with other people! It's for you to do alone in your room, with all the lights off.. It has completely changed me as a person.. I was going in the wrong path, and it showed me the door. I am not kidding. My friend witnessed my transformation (will be writing a very indepth thread about this) from me BEFORE to me my senses in such a way that things are revealed to me through grandeur realizations, and life chnging experiences... Just 3 WEEKS ago, I thought my WHOLE life was going down the toilet.. Who would've thought that MULTIPLE 4th plateau DXM trips in the same week woud save my life, and change me as a person? I AM LITERALLY CHANGED AS A PERSON, my life is PERFECT NOW, and it has the security I`need, and the comfort I`need to really enjoy my life. `DXM CHANGED MY LIFE FOR THE BETTER


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Nov 22, 2009)

6 pack + 2 blues + 2 blizzies = feelin' good.... yep


----------



## Haddaway (Nov 22, 2009)

Haddaway said:


> WHAT THE FUUUCKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS THE TRIPPIEST THREAD EVER, READ FROM BEGINNGING TO END. And that story by Peter was ABSOLOUTELY epic. blazethatkush literally just TRIES to make himself sound retarded, but when he speaks normally he is a intelligent person, so the realization of that also made this thread very trippy, also enhanced by the fact that I have had about 9000 mg of DXM accounting for all the trips in the last 20`days... But I never really understood DXM until I REALLY tripped on it, and I REALLY understood it. You're not supposed to do it with other people! It's for you to do alone in your room, with all the lights off.. It has completely changed me as a person.. I was going in the wrong path, and it showed me the door. I am not kidding. My friend witnessed my transformation (will be writing a very indepth thread about this) from me BEFORE to me my senses in such a way that things are revealed to me through grandeur realizations, and life chnging experiences... Just 3 WEEKS ago, I thought my WHOLE life was going down the toilet.. Who would've thought that MULTIPLE 4th plateau DXM trips in the same week woud save my life, and change me as a person? I AM LITERALLY CHANGED AS A PERSON, my life is PERFECT NOW, and it has the security I`need, and the comfort I`need to really enjoy my life. `DXM CHANGED MY LIFE FOR THE BETTER


Also, I felt the urge to add this right before I leave to do my responsibilities: I would always see the term abstract hallucinations as a side effect of a 4th plateau trip of DXM, but I never understood what it meant. I would think to myself, &quot;Abstract hallucinations?! How can hallucinations be abstract...&quot; I even asked my friend who did DXM a shitload about every 3 days for year and I realized he never*ACTUALLY* understood *THE* drug DXM, he thought he did, but he didn't know shit, and he gave some bullshit answer about the putting together of senses and shit, but I realized its just because he has never experienced it. He has only experienced trips like LSD and shrooms, and has never gone beyond a 2nd plateau DXM trip. (*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS GUY THINKING?!*) abstract hallucination trips.. You would not believe.. i am a fucking a different person, I am outgoing now.` I used to be awkward and shy, and I was never able to communicate my thoughts and ideas to people, but ever since dxm has shown me the door a few days ago.. I am friendly to everybody, I make it a point to improve people's lives as much as I can, with things as simple as a compliment, or as complex as psychotheraphy. FUCK YESS!! DXM!! YOU HAVE SHOWN ME THE LIGHT!! YOU ARE THE REASON I AM MY OWN PERSON, WITH MY OWN IDEAS, NOT ANYMORE SHALL I BE OVERCOME!


----------



## kappainf (Nov 22, 2009)

xanax can definitely fuck your life up. Any drug can fuck your life up or you can even fuck your life up without drugs. Half a football takes the edge off for me and a whole football is plenty for gettin fucked up. I take about a half of a football every other day or so, I try to not build tolerance or an out of control addiction. IMO klonopin is even better than xanax, it lasts longer, doesn't taste like shit, and has a nice buzz. Snorting benzos is a waste, in order for snorting a drug to be effective, the drug must be water soluble.


----------



## kappainf (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should be asking about this on the forum, but what are some good websites for getting your meds? I have tried a few and had success but they seem to come and go.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

Haddaway said:


> Also, I felt the urge to add this right before I leave to do my responsibilities: I would always see the term analytical hallucinations as a side effect of a 4th plateau trip of DXM, but I never understood what it meant. I would think to myself, "Analytical hallucinations?! How can hallucinations be analytical..." I even asked my friend who did DXM a shitload about every 3 days for year and I realized he never*ACTUALLY* understood *THE* drug DXM, he thought he did, but he didn't know shit, and he gave some bullshit answer about the putting together of senses and shit, but I realized its just because he has never experienced it. He has only experienced trips like LSD and shrooms, and has never gone beyond a 2nd plateau DXM trip. (*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS GUY THINKING?!*) analytical hallucination trips.. You would not believe.. i am a fucking a different person, I am outgoing now.` I used to be awkward and shy, and I was never able to communicate my thoughts and ideas to people, but ever since dxm has shown me the door a few days ago.. I am friendly to everybody, I make it a point to improve people's lives as much as I can, with things as simple as a compliment, or as complex as psychotheraphy. FUCK YESS!! DXM!! YOU HAVE SHOWN ME THE LIGHT!! YOU ARE THE REASON I AM MY OWN PERSON, WITH MY OWN IDEAS, NOT ANYMORE SHALL I BE OVERCOME!


Type "Analytical Hallucinations" into Google, possible put quotes around it like I did. Closely observe the sites that aren't the top one, look at the wording in the description.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

kappainf said:


> I'm not sure if I should be asking about this on the forum, but what are some good websites for getting your meds? I have tried a few and had success but they seem to come and go.


FDD Hates online med sites. No link shall be given out.


----------



## Haddaway (Nov 23, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Type &quot;Analytical Hallucinations&quot; into Google, possible put quotes around it like I did. Closely observe the sites that aren't the top one, look at the wording in the description.


Oops, I meant abstract hallucinations... Weird that I remembered it as "analytical"


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

Haddaway said:


> Oops, I meant abstract hallucinations... Weird that I remembered it as "analytical"


LMAO, That is MUCH better.


----------



## dbtwiztid (Nov 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO, That is MUCH better.


Couple of questions..


First.. I just got my xanax script refilled and been taking 4mgs and haven't been getting fucked up at all.. tried taking 6mg but still nothing.. 

I notice under the word "Alprazolam" it says "MFG PUREPAC SUBSTITUTED FOR XANAX 2MG TABLETS".



And my second question.. if I get another prescription from a different doctor and go to a different pharmacy to get it filled would they be able to find out if I had received my monthly dose at another pharmacy? Like is there some inter-pharmacy database?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

What was the first question?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

dbtwiztid said:


> Couple of questions..
> 
> 
> First.. I just got my xanax script refilled and been taking 4mgs and haven't been getting fucked up at all.. tried taking 6mg but still nothing..
> ...


You got the off-brand, same shit though. Fuck man, take a break for a bit. When you find yourself beating 4mgs, that's your time to take a break for a week or so. Xanax is quite a hard bitch to keep on a leash. Harder than coke.


----------



## dbtwiztid (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You got the off-brand, same shit though. Fuck man, take a break for a bit. When you find yourself beating 4mgs, that's your time to take a break for a week or so. Xanax is quite a hard bitch to keep on a leash. Harder than coke.


That's going to be a bitch


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

dbtwiztid said:


> That's going to be a bitch


Yeah. Trust me. I'd take as directed from this point. Except taking breaks every little while. There're a lot better highs than Xanax out there, that aren't so addictive.

EDIT: Who am I kidding Xanax is the best shit ever, but seriously, keep a fucking eye on it. Like I said don't give that bitch an inch of slack.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Xanax isn't that great dude.


----------



## Haddaway (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Xanax isn't that great dude.


seconded...


----------



## dbtwiztid (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Xanax isn't that great dude.


It is when insurance pays for it.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Xanax isn't that great dude.





Haddaway said:


> seconded...


Different strokes for different folks.

It's not THAT strong but it's pure ecstasy... The best feeling IMO.

EDIT: Fuck you got me craving a bar...or 5.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

You my friend are very weak of will.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You my friend are very weak of will.


Only for Xanax. But I have been around it and been offered it very recently... When I say craving a bar it means I really want it but I know better. Weak of will? Maybe weak of thought, but will has kept me off drugs for a while. But when probation gets out all hell may break loose and I may REALLY lose connection to my brain and reality.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Only for Xanax. But I have been around it and been offered it very recently... When I say craving a bar it means I really want it but I know better. Weak of will? Maybe weak of thought, but will has kept me off drugs for a while. But when probation gets out all hell may break loose and I may REALLY lose connection to my brain and reality.


Will is the mental faculty by which one deliberately chooses or decides upon a course of action.

If you are that addicted to the Xanax high than you my friend are weak of will...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Will is the mental faculty by which one deliberately chooses or decides upon a course of action.
> 
> If you are that addicted to the Xanax high than you my friend are weak of will...


Haven't taken Xanax for 3 months and a few weeks, yes I AM counting.

I will myself to not take it. Been given 6 months probation from one night of going balls to the wall on it, but not because of my stupidity, because a psycho bitch cut herself, called the cops, went to the hospital, tested for benzos, and sang my name like it was her favorite song. I never liked that bitch anyways, I always told her what an idiot she was and gave her some Xanax to hopefully slow down the amount of talking she was doing, ha ha. How that backfired!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Right. I guess you know better than me concerning the semantics of 'will' than me.....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Right. I guess you know better than me concerning the semantics of 'will' than me.....


Well what will means to you and what will means to me may be two different things and both be right.

I sure have a desire to do some Xanax, is it my will? I would say no. If it was my will and within my means, then I sure as fuck would be doing some xanax. It sure as hell is within my means, and I haven't done any, so is it my will? I would say no.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 30, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You got the off-brand, same shit though. Fuck man, take a break for a bit. When you find yourself beating 4mgs, that's your time to take a break for a week or so. Xanax is quite a hard bitch to keep on a leash. Harder than coke.


True, man. You always got good advice pp.  listen to this


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Well what will means to you and what will means to me may be two different things and both be right.
> 
> I sure have a desire to do some Xanax, is it my will? I would say no. If it was my will and within my means, then I sure as fuck would be doing some xanax. It sure as hell is within my means, and I haven't done any, so is it my will? I would say no.


Webster knows much better than you or I. My idea of will might not be any better than yours but when I ask Webster and he tells me, then I tell you, and you deny what is plainly discernible and understood, that's obstinateness.  You're just being a cantankerous little fuck.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 30, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Webster knows much better than you or I. My idea of will might not be any better than yours but when I ask Webster and he tells me, then I tell you, and you deny what is plainly discernible and understood, that's obstinateness.  You're just being a cantankerous little fuck.


I never looked at the definition of will.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

Suppose you didn't know it was part of the definition but still....

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/274096-xanax-footballs-alprozolam-6.html#post3463001


----------



## dbtwiztid (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Suppose you didn't know it was part of the definition but still....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/274096-xanax-footballs-alprozolam-6.html#post3463001


So I'm prescribed Xanax 2mg bars 1 a night to put me to sleep. During the day time I experience a lot of anxiety and paranoia. What is the likeliness that my psychiatrist will prescribe me to take one in the morning/afternoon every day? I am turning 18 in march, and have been using this doctor for multiple years.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

0.000000001% chance.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 1, 2009)

5% chance, Brevity's giving you some trouble. The odds are still very against you though. Just say I forgot to take it the one night, but then I took it in the morning and I felt great all day, compared to your regular 'anxiety and paranoia'


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> 5% chance, Brevity's giving you some trouble. The odds are still very against you though. Just say I forgot to take it the one night, but then I took it in the morning and I felt great all day, compared to your regular 'anxiety and paranoia'


Alright alright, 0.001


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Alright alright, 0.001


Ha ha, split the difference.


----------



## thegripper (Dec 2, 2009)

eat a grapefruit after you take the zannies it gives you a similiar feeling as if you were drinking on them.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Dec 2, 2009)

hahahaa... I'm glad im not the only lover of

xanex.


I have a script prescribed to me. Only I get the 2mg Green bars. Exact same thing.. in shape and looks as the white color bars... only mine are the 2mg and they're green in color.

I remember my first experience with xanex. What a fucking trip.. I mean i don't remember much... I just remember parts of that night. I felt like I was drunk.. couldn't walk hardly at all.... and my speech was slurred.

but yeah, food taste soooo much better after you've taken a couple of bars or footballs. Also! Mountain Dew and other beverages taste soooo gooood if you drink one after the pill has taken effect...

anyhow, take care ppl. peace.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Dec 2, 2009)

dbtwiztid said:


> So I'm prescribed Xanax 2mg bars 1 a night to put me to sleep. During the day time I experience a lot of anxiety and paranoia. What is the likeliness that my psychiatrist will prescribe me to take one in the morning/afternoon every day? I am turning 18 in march, and have been using this doctor for multiple years.



It's possible bro.

I have a good friend that I have known for years... and he too (like me) has really really bad anxiety issues. I too am prescribed the 2mg xanex. I get the 2mg green bars... but my friend... this guy is prescribed some other kind of xanex.

They're called Xanex 'XR's??? They're shaped kinda like a triangle.. if i remember correctly. I think they're 4mg too... I believe. 

So yeah, it's possible especially if your doctor has known you for a long time and knows of all the problems your having and how serious they are man.

Good luck dude!

peace.


----------



## dbtwiztid (Dec 2, 2009)

ganjaluvr said:


> It's possible bro.
> 
> I have a good friend that I have known for years... and he too (like me) has really really bad anxiety issues. I too am prescribed the 2mg xanex. I get the 2mg green bars... but my friend... this guy is prescribed some other kind of xanex.
> 
> ...


Yeah I get the 2mg bars but mine are yellow. And I'm going to assume the 'XR's are extended release..


Hopin i can get my script doubled..


Also.. does anyone know if pharmacies in the US have an independant database somewhere that tracks prescriptions? For example if I had a script from one doctor and went to a pharmacy and got it filled, then took another prescription (Of the same type and dose) from a different doctor to a different pharmacy would I be able to get it filled?

And no I'm not just seeing 2 psychiatrists I was admitted to a hospital and when I left the doctor gave me a script for a month of xanax when i already had one.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

dbtwiztid said:


> Yeah I get the 2mg bars but mine are yellow. And I'm going to assume the 'XR's are extended release..
> 
> Hopin i can get my script doubled..
> 
> ...


Man I've been telling you... bad road to go down. You don't have to do it to prove your manhood, trust me, though the journey would be great when you start, as time goes on it gets old, but there's nowhere to turn around at. The destination is an intersection of despair and addiction, and you get two flat tires there and no cell phone service.


----------



## dbtwiztid (Dec 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Man I've been telling you... bad road to go down. You don't have to do it to prove your manhood, trust me, though the journey would be great when you start, as time goes on it gets old, but there's nowhere to turn around at. The destination is an intersection of despair and addiction, and you get two flat tires there and no cell phone service.


Do it to prove my manhood? What?

I want them to get fucked up. I got all my pipes and bong and bubblers taken by the PD with my beautiful stash and even my scale 

Dealing with court shit right now... so trying to get more xanax so I can't get in trouble for something prescribed to me.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

dbtwiztid said:


> Do it to prove my manhood? What?
> 
> I want them to get fucked up. I got all my pipes and bong and bubblers taken by the PD with my beautiful stash and even my scale
> 
> Dealing with court shit right now... so trying to get more xanax so I can't get in trouble for something prescribed to me.


Then buy xanax on the street.


----------



## dbtwiztid (Dec 4, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Then buy xanax on the street.


Why when I can get it for free?


----------



## dbtwiztid (Dec 9, 2009)

Doctor didn't give me Xanax for daytime. But now have klonopins for daytime and xanax for night.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

dbtwiztid said:


> Doctor didn't give me Xanax for daytime. But now have klonopins for daytime and xanax for night.


Good for you man. have fun but not too much fun.


----------



## dbtwiztid (Dec 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Good for you man. have fun but not too much fun.


I'm probably not going to end up popping these... I've been getting extremely bad anxiety attacks during the days now and shit and the kpins seem to help. I take 4mg and I am just fine..


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Hey man, I've been there. Not a road worth going down. I'm just telling from experience. Most of the anti-drug motherfuckers on here are just idiots, but I'm gonna tell you from experience.
> 
> I had it all before I started taking Xanax. I had a [hot] girlfriend, a reliable and decent, [but not too flashy] car, I had good grades, I was the regular 15 year old high school sophomore, may friends, popular, etc. I started out drinking beer, and then found the weed scene and dropped the alcohol scene. Of course, the guys who only smoke weed are cool, but the guys who smoke weed and do other drugs, and also pressure the youngin's to do those drugs, are the crowd to stay away from.
> 
> ...



Im no one to be talking.. Shit! I crashed my car into a dumpster and stressed so bad i took 5 5mg Valiums and 15mg rocxie. You think that was the answer to my problem/s? at the time yes, but it never is. When times get hard i blow trees more and i dab hard into the codone. it's not what i want and even as i chew my pez's i feel shameful. I'll +Rep you for this peter. Not because you're against it..

You told your story and it was Real./ I could almost hear your voice homie.

P.S. gotta spread some love around b4 i give you rep but I'll get there.~worm​


----------



## Reknaw155 (Dec 11, 2009)

With Xanax it's easy to pop 2-3 and believe it's weak. Next minute your at your desk at 6am with no idea what's happened (shouldn't of popped more). It's good with alcohol though, don't go overboard, 1-2 Xanax and a couple of pints - work your way up.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 11, 2009)

Please, anyone taking this drug that hasn't been correctly prescribed, BE VERY CAREFUL!!! Xanax is a very, very addictive drug (as well as most prescribed medications) and your body builds up a tolerance to it rather quickly, especially if you are taking them everyday and/or taking more than 2-3 a day...

2 footballs (1mg each, or 1 2mg bar) should be enough to really mess most people up, especially if you are drinking alcohol and/or smoking pot at the same time... 

I speak from experience.. My suggestion to anyone that gets their hands on a small ammount and takes a few one night to have a good time... try to refrain from taking them the next day... you will definetely thank yourself later... For example, say someone gives you 10 xanax footballs and you take 2 of them while you are at a party (drinking and smoking)... The next day you will wake up and take 2, but you won't feel like you did the night before w/ the combination of all three... So at that point you'll have three options...

1) Take 2 more, meaning you took 4 for the day... Which means you'll only have 4 left total, and the next day it's highly probable you'll take all them the next day...

2) Start drinking alcohol early in the day to get back to the buzz you're looking for... Double-edged sword... all of a sudden your body wants xanax and alcohol... problem is, your body wants them both to produce the high/buzz you're looking for..

3) Start smoking pot early in the day.. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it will definetely cause you to smoke more pot...

It's all fine and dandy until you don't have any of them left and you want more... then what? You spend all day trying to find more? You turn to alcohol to mix w/ the marijuana buzz to get back to the high you were getting by combining the xanax w/ the weed and/or alcohol... 

I highly suggest anyone considering taking these understand the risks... Yes, other medications do the same thing, but xanax is one of the easiest pills for teengars and young adults to get their hands on... Doctors prescribe them to so many people, and a lot of them don't really need them or need monday bad enough that they sell them...

As said, I speak from experience, being someone who lost about 3 years of their life and watched about $30,000 go into the system afterwards.... I suffer from GAD and SAD, so my body LOVES xanax... It makes me feel 100% normal....

Just think about it... If you become dependant on them, without a prescription... Worst case scenario, you take 2 a day... Best case scenario you get them for a $1.50 each (probably $2 on average, or $2.50)... Well if you ONLY took 2 of them a day for a month... that would be about $60... Sure, nothing major... But i'm telling you, 2 will only do the trick for so long... Are you willing to double/triple/quadruple that $60 a month just for them? I've dropped $1,000-$2,000 on them in one month during my most extreme using period...

This mainly goes to the younger crowd here... Xanax makes the day shorter, even though you might not realize it... Medicated on this, all of a sudden a 24 hour day turns into a 12 hour day... Then you wake up the next day and can't even remember what you did... You think it's Wednesday when it really is Saturday... You'll forget obligations you have, VERY VERY EASILY.... Your work and school performance WILL SUFFER... All the time you normally spend day dreaming about the opposite sex, having fun, etc etc... your brain will be screaming "I WANT XANAX!".... and there's only one way to make it go away...

Don't get me wrong, i'm not against taking meds not prescribe to you... but you have to be mature enough to understand the consequences and listen to someone when they tell you that you have a problem... If you are close with your family, and you start taking these all of a sudden, THEY WILL KNOW!!! Young adults that still live with their parents.... THEY WILL SEE IT!!! Your speach will be a lot slower, you won't want to string long sentences together as your brain will lose it's focus... You'll fall asleep all of a sudden and even when someone tries to wake you up, you won't even budge... 

Probably get some hateful responses, but that's all fine in the end... If this post stops 1 person from potentially ruining a portion of their life, i will be pleased...

Take care...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Im no one to be talking.. Shit! I crashed my car into a dumpster and stressed so bad i took 5 5mg Valiums and 15mg rocxie. You think that was the answer to my problem/s? at the time yes, but it never is. When times get hard i blow trees more and i dab hard into the codone. it's not what i want and even as i chew my pez's i feel shameful. I'll +Rep you for this peter. Not because you're against it..
> 
> You told your story and it was *Real.*/ I could almost hear your voice homie.
> 
> P.S. gotta spread some love around b4 i give you rep but I'll get there.~worm​


That's why they call me 'The Real Peter Parker'... though the Peter Parker part is just an alias...


----------



## dbtwiztid (Dec 12, 2009)

Well I've been on klonopins for 4 days now and have steadily been taking 2 a day except for one day I took 3.

The way I'm looking at it is is that I am only getting what I am prescribed.. I'm not trying to go buy them off the street and I wouldn't anyway. 

So even if I DIDN'T "abuse" these meds that would still be 30 klonopins and 30 xanax in my body per month.

Don't sound good but hey I'm happy with it


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Take care...


Why does this man have only one bar of rep?

I have a similar story man, Xanax levels me out, but too much turns me into a fiend and all doped out... I really need Xanax, but then if I had them, I guarantee before too long they would become abused. Fuck whoever invented the little shits.


----------



## dbtwiztid (Dec 12, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Why does this man have only one bar of rep?
> 
> I have a similar story man, Xanax levels me out, but too much turns me into a fiend and all doped out... I really need Xanax, but then if I had them, I guarantee before too long they would become abused. Fuck whoever invented the little shits.


I have many questions now about benzos...


First is.. if I build a tolerance to clorazapram (klonopins) does that mean I would have the same tolerance to alprazolam just because they are in the same family of medications..

I'm starting to build a tolerance to 2 a day and its only been 4 days.. I think I'm going to tell my psychiatrist they aren't working and see what happens.. but then again why risk getting something shitty, but maybe he would increase the miligrams?

Are all benzos the same strength as each other? I've been told Xanax is the best but how do they stack up against each other, like in order from strongest to weakest how would it go?

Not sure.. I'm really taking a gamble with this.. but these klonopins don't seem to be helping anymore.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 13, 2009)

dbtwiztid said:


> I have many questions now about benzos...
> 
> 
> First is.. if I build a tolerance to clorazapram (klonopins) does that mean I would have the same tolerance to alprazolam just because they are in the same family of medications..
> ...


Damn dude, like I'm a broken record, but seriously, kick the benzos if you can. Just save 'em up then take em on special occasions.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 13, 2009)

dbtwiztid said:


> I have many questions now about benzos...
> 
> 
> First is.. if I build a tolerance to clorazapram (klonopins) does that mean I would have the same tolerance to alprazolam just because they are in the same family of medications..
> ...


Yeah dude it's called a cross-tolerance...If you're taking k-pins and then you take xanax you're tolerance to the xanax is gonna be higher...So you're building up quite a tolerance taking 4 pills a day. Sounds like your psychiatrist is a fucktard. Benzo's lose their effectiveness really quickly when you start building a tolerance...At this rate, you're gonna need 10 bars to have the same effect two does for you now...As i'm sure, you're finding out...I've been prescribed them for 2 years now and haven't had any problems b/c i only take them 2-3 days a week...Hope this helps. Peace


----------

